# ERCP with cholangioscopy



## philipb (Aug 9, 2007)

The facility I work for is doing ercp and then at time using the "spyglass sysytem" to directly view the Biliary or Pancreatic ducts at the same session. Does anyone have any ideas on a good way to code for the direct viewing.


----------



## bdombkowski (Apr 9, 2008)

*Spyglass ERCP*

Hi,

Did you every get an answer to your question concerning SpyGlass?


----------



## philipb (Jun 4, 2008)

No I sure did not. Perhaps we are the only ones out here performing this service.


----------

